# Pros and cons of screened inner covers



## Mountainboomer (Jan 17, 2013)

As summer nears I am considering putting a few screened inner covers on this summer to see if there is any advantages for or against. I have not used them before and do not know any one close to ask for advice on this subject. The ones we have it looks like it really would not do much because when you put your telescoping lid on it would just cut off any upward air movement other than what will exit through the upper entrance cut in the cover.


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

I put small 3/8' blocks on top of the screen cover in the corners. One hive went through this winter with it, and an open SBB, tough bees,,,Pete,,,,, N3SKI


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Are you putting them on established hives?Remember too much ventilation is not a good thing.You must understand bees need to be able to control their own environment.Some bees do good no matter what you do to them.


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

Since the arrival of small hive beetles, I've gone to migratory covers in summer. One less place for SHBs to infest. I can't prove success, but it seems to help.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (May 10, 2011)

I tried one of the screened inner covers to see how I liked it. The bees have almost completely covered all the screen with propolis so I will just stick to solid boards from now on.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are handy to have around for hauling bees. They will get propolized.


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

Both nucs and 10 frame. They work good for putting on top feeders too, keep bees out of syrup while venting ,,, Pete,,,,,N3SKI


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

I use them on all of my hives and as Oldiron 56 said they are great for hive top feeders. I do not have a significant problem with propolis. I place the flat side down and the notch side up otherwise it is a mess. I think they work great for the summer. I have purchased them from 2 places and they are all poorly made. They are rather light an scan easily slide out of place when placing you outer cover on.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Someone mentioned using window screen on the top screen. The SHB's can't get through, but will get on top of the screen for easy removal during inspection. I have not tried this myself.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

As long as you don't use metal window screen.It tears the bees feet up.


----------



## iivydriff (Apr 20, 2011)

I run solid bottom boards and notched inner covers. But in real hot weather i will put an 1/8 shim on top of the inner cover and that will give an 1/8 air gap under the top cover all the way around. I think people go way over board on ventilation.


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

Window screen is nice as it keeps SHB from moving through but the bees propolize it shut fairly quickly. 1/8" hardware cloth does not seem to get propolized up in my hives but the SHB can get through. I prefer skipping them and propping my migratory covers up with shims to give a top entrance and every one is happy....the bees and my wallet. I only use my screened covers for moving and as an inner cover for top feeders. For feeders it is great as you can pour syrup through the hardware cloth with less splashing and no bees get squished when you put the lid back on.....I don't like squished bees in my syrup. Also you can add a shim on top of the screen so the syrup gets vented and thus no mildew on the inside of the cover. I prefer the double screens above feeders as some times the bees inside will feed outside bees through the screen and it looks like a robbing frenzy on the top of the hive.


----------



## Kiran (Jan 27, 2014)

> SHB can get through.


Use that to your advantage by setting glue traps on the screen.
Phoebee agrees with that(See thread "War with the SHB Terroists!!")


----------



## MMenzies (Jun 28, 2012)

woodedareas said:


> I use them on all of my hives and as Oldiron 56 said they are great for hive top feeders. I do not have a significant problem with propolis. I place the flat side down and the notch side up otherwise it is a mess. I think they work great for the summer. I have purchased them from 2 places and they are all poorly made. They are rather light an scan easily slide out of place when placing you outer cover on.


Have a question as to which way to use with migratory covers notch up or notch down

With notch down so it gives bees an upper entrance along each long side.. I notice that the bees can and do control the ventilation by physically placing themselves in the slot at night to close it down. However the downside is that it makes a rather large upper entrance on both sides for the bees to guard against robbers during the day.

With the notch up the bees don’t have access to it (the screen blocks them from accessing) so can’t control the ventilation, but on the positive side there is no upper entrance for robbers

Any insight appreciated


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Bottom line is you do not need a screened inner cover in Charlotte. Too much ventilation for the bees to control. If you do use it, the openings along the sides go to the top. They are not upper entrances. Eventually the screen will become a gooey mess because the bees will attempt to propolise the sceen closed. Why make them work harder?


----------



## MMenzies (Jun 28, 2012)

Honestly I have used them for a couple of years and I really don’t see a whole lot of propolising.. it’s pretty hot here in the summers 90 plus and very humid. I personally wouldn’t want to live in an unventilated box but I guess I am not a bee.

But I do appreciate your input. Which way up or down??if you were to choose to use them

Thanks. Mark


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Trust me, Richmond is every bit as hot and humid as Charlotte, if not more so. I have screens on the hole in the inner covers so I can use a mason jar feeder. They are half propolized now. Maybe my bees are more prone to making propolis. Frames are always glued down tight.

Notch goes up.


----------



## cbay (Mar 27, 2017)

So far i like them. For feed shim, ventilation, and as an inner cover with tel. lids.
Maybe down the road just a migratory lid will be used but for a feed shim and winter ventilation they are proving to be worthwhile here.


----------

